
Developer First API for Screen Sharing - mlakkadshaw
https://www.deadsimplescreensharing.com/screen-sharing-api
======
triggerdevils2
This is cool. Are you guys in the bay area?

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Thanks! We are in Toronto.

